# Halo or no halo



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It can work well either way. I like to see a sliver of light, but others like the peep housing to just barely cover so that they get a sliver of light when they torque the bow or otherwise get off target. It comes down to trial and error. Try it both ways and see which way gives you the best scores.


----------



## dirtrooster (Feb 2, 2014)

As aread said, it's all a matter of personal preference


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Also by being able to see a sliver of light around the scope housing helps you center the scope in the peep.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I shoot better with no halo. My sister shoots better with a halo. I would just try each for a while and see what works better for you.


----------

